# Icloud et photo



## Marouaneo (14 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà j'ai un iPhone avec 32gb, ce qui n'est pas assez et j'aimerais bien économiser de la place. J'ai donc installer icloud sur mon pc pour que quand je prend une photo, capture etc. ça s'enregistre sur mon PC, je voulais savoir si c'étais limité ? Parce que c'est stocker sur mon Pc, c'est juste que je passe par internet pour faire le transfert donc c'est pas stocker sur le "cloud" non ? 

Y'a-t-il des réglages spécifique à faire pour optimiser ces sauvegardes ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)

Bonsoir

Un peu d'explications


----------



## Marouaneo (14 Mai 2017)

Merci je vais voir ç


----------

